# After the expulsion of all semiautomatic rifles in the Kingdom.



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Now that COMNAVKITCHENSINK has decreed the expulsion of all semiautomatic rifles from the Kingdom, what should my next purchase be? Bolt action wise I'm quite well equipped to stalk beyond the range of most semiautomatics, but I've got to find a replacement for the M1A. A little help while changing my paradigm would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

a moving van???


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> a moving van???


This is the obvious answer or do like thousands in NY and Maryland and defy the Unconstitutional actions.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

anything under 50 yds.. hard to beat a good 12g with 00-Buck....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Aren't the ones you have grandfathered in? If not I believe Garands and SKS's are still legal, if I lived in Commuforina I'd have one of those and either a smith .357 or a 1911


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

no ideas what the laws are over there but if it where me, well I would be a outlaw......... if you feel you need to comply I would go pump action 12 gauge that will hold has many rounds as possible.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Originally, o'slimer moved to ban the M1 Garand because it was a weapon of war.

He got a lot of flak over it, but it did not fit any assault weapon definition, though he tried.

Don't underestimate the rifle, it can hold its own in a fight, plus you don't need three or four rounds to put someone down.

It will do that in either 30 CAL. and 308.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like frog man is dead in the water, the same is coming here, damn hard to face this reality!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My semi auto AR pistol. Picked up a couple, one with 7.5 inch barrel and a 10.5. If they ban rifles and not all weapons I'm good.

Otherwise my Marlin 1894 44mag and S&W 629.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This next election cycle is going to be crucial, not just the presidential election but congressional and state/local ones.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've heard that something like over 400 are up for re-election this year. Good time to clean house! Think we need to get some folks waiting in the wings to replace those dirtbag commies!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I've heard that something like over 400 are up for re-election this year. Good time to clean house! Think we need to get some folks waiting in the wings to replace those dirtbag commies!


 They will get re-elected, because it is not my congressman or senator that is the problem, it is yours. With that mentality everyone stays in office.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I get it! It's always, my folks in DC are the best. I love all the freebies that everyone else pays for. It's all the other buttholes that mess things up. If only we were the majority.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been collecting guns for over 50 years, the sum of the collection is well into six figures.

Over 95% of it would be considered "assault weapons" by that garbage sitting in the White House.

None of them has ever been used in a crime, many have been to war and could go back if needed to.

That collection is my kids legacy, some turd jerk is going to wave his hand and take it away???

Screw him and the rest of the bastards that are planning it.

If they are so vehement on it let them come themselves instead of sending their minions, I don't think they would be in so much of a rush..

There is no way I am handing them over,

would be like you putting all your money into a saving account then having the feds take it to give to some "privileged class" 30 years from now..

They did pass a law that your money can be seized by the banks under certain conditions.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> This next election cycle is going to be crucial, not just the presidential election but congressional and state/local ones.


I agree. My take is....I think that Trump has at least as good of chance of becoming POTUS as Clinton. Second, the SCOTUS will be changed and rights lost if Clinton gets into the Whitehouse. Third, Conservatives swept the nation in local elections the past couple of years as evident in 39 of 50 governors being conservative and I think that the trend will continue. Fourth, I do not see the GOP losing the Senate or House regardless of who wins the Whitehouse. Flame away, but what I believe at this time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't sell your stock in weapons companies yet. Diverting some of the cash I set a side for the motorcycles to weapons this year. Pretty sure I am not the only one.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What in the hell are you guys talking about? Did I miss something?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I may need to clarify, prior to the impending doom that would be another Clinton Presidency, COMNAVKITCHENSINK (ruling FEMALE and supreme goddess) the ultimate authority under this roof has ordered the banishment of all semiautomatic rifles from her kingdom. 

The M1 Garand might survive Madame Presidents attack SOCOM42, being the forerunner of the M1A/M14 it would capably fill the void at least for 8 shots. But this directive is from a much higher authority than Madame President shall ever be.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I still think the way they'll go after semi autos will be with a 90's style Clinton ban, they'll restrict new sales and grandfather the ones people own in. I could also see them making a registry or even reclassifying certain semi auto rifles as class 3 nfa but I don't think they're going to go after what people already own. If they did it would be a buy back program similar to what Australia did which would totally suck.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I still think the way they'll go after semi autos will be with a 90's style Clinton ban, they'll restrict new sales and grandfather the ones people own in. I could also see them making a registry or even reclassifying certain semi auto rifles as class 3 nfa but I don't think they're going to go after what people already own. If they did it would be a buy back program similar to what Australia did which would totally suck.


You don't think that they would make you mutilate them like in CA or NY, or just decree that ownership is Illegal and those that turn in thier semiautomatics shall be granted amnesty. Those found in possession of such contraband after the designated end of amnesty date would receive the maximum penalty under the new law?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

118, I can in 5 seconds reload an M1, they are mechanically timed right so that the bolt goes forward when I remove my thumb.

The 308's take a slight bump on the oprod.

A 14 takes a few seconds longer having to drop the empty mag.

I still sit here practicing reloading several different rifles while watching the tube for about a half hour at a time on each rifle..

I don't look at the rifles ever while loading, would be looking at OPFOR during the process.

I am retaining that muscle memory.

The others I practice with are the AK with stick and drum, AR, Galil, FAL and Thompson SMG.

My big advantage is an odd one, I am left handed and that is the hand I use for mag changes, but I use my right to load the M1.

ALL my M1's are like new, gage new with 1 or better on the TE, that includes my 14's also.

Nothing, nothing is worn or even near worn, they were done over by me and remain ready for anything, safe queens if you prefer.

I don't do much shooting, mostly customer types, when I do go with my own, it is with a Enfield # 4mk2 and a M25.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

40 rounds and 1 reload verses 40 rounds and 4 reloads. 20 seconds is greater than ???? (how much more than 5 seconds) Not to mention that the M1 requires 2 reloads (10 seconds of down time) to get to 20 rounds. But I applaud your diligence SOCOM42, and acquiesce to your dexterity. (my hands no longer work like they once did)

But the royal proclamation has been decreed! It is back to the "Mad Minute" for me, if I can't come up with a manual method of greater efficiency. Turning the bolt and driving home a 10 round mag vs ???????

Reference "Mad Minute" : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mad_minute

About that shooting. It is a perishable skill SOCOM42. I've had an exceptional layoff do to my priorities. (Grand-kids stationed at the castle while Daddy served) Hit the range for a little homespun competition +1 at the 100 yard small bore. 2 ten round 91's a 95 and a 98. Granted it was with LC .223 55 FMJ, and fatigue induced failures on the other shooters, but I can't even recall sub 95 scores on a 10 round course of fire in the last 50 years.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> 118, I can in 5 seconds reload an M1, they are mechanically timed right so that the bolt goes forward when I remove my thumb.
> 
> The 308's take a slight bump on the oprod.
> 
> ...


The SMLE wouldn't be a bad choice if you where limited to bolt guns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The SMLE wouldn't be a bad choice if you where limited to bolt guns.


I have a Long Branch that I have fun shooting, there are four US Property ones, brand new held in reserve with plenty of MK-7 ball for them.

I still kick my ass for selling the crated sniper I had back in the 60's,. but alas, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll take a Mag feed Remington or Winchester from the 60's or later. Metallurgy has improved since the day's of the SMLE. It still shall show up if you reach out to the 912 Meter Line. JMHO.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

M118LR said:


> I may need to clarify, prior to the impending doom that would be another Clinton Presidency, COMNAVKITCHENSINK (ruling FEMALE and supreme goddess) the ultimate authority under this roof has ordered the banishment of all semiautomatic rifles from her kingdom.
> 
> The M1 Garand might survive Madame Presidents attack SOCOM42, being the forerunner of the M1A/M14 it would capably fill the void at least for 8 shots. But this directive is from a much higher authority than Madame President shall ever be.


Why would we even stand for this?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The post 64 Winchesters are IMO junk compared to the earlier ones.

They had to come out with the "classic mod 70" that brought some of the quality back to the 70, but still crap, IMO. 

I know I work on the damn things. What is even worse are the post 64 mod 94's.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Why would we even stand for this?


I would not, as previously said, I am not giving up anything.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The post 64 Winchesters are IMO junk compared to the earlier ones.
> 
> They had to come out with the "classic mod 70" that brought some of the quality back to the 70, but still crap, IMO.
> 
> I know I work on the damn things. What is even worse are the post 64 mod 94's.


Spent any time with a Dakota Arms Rifle yet SOCOM42? I'd value your honest evaluation.

30+ years of marriage, I'm a bit to Old to walk the highway.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Spent any time with a Dakota Arms Rifle yet SOCOM42? I'd value your honest evaluation.
> 
> 30+ years of marriage, I'm a bit to Old to walk the highway.


None whatsoever, The only off brands I see for the most part are Shiloh Sharps.

At this stage of the game, I only do repairs, no custom work.


----------

